# Ipc-a-610 D



## Cerberus (10 September 2008)

Hallo!

Was haltet ihr von der Norm IPC-A-610 D?

Muss mich gerade in diese einarbeiten und bin ziehmlich erstaunt, dass es auch Normen mit Bildern gibt.


----------

